# 98 200sx Se



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

http://members.cardomain.com/xdrian

Its a work in progress. Hoping to get angel eyes soon and a new intake.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

imo first mods should be switchin to 95-97 front bumper, 98 sentra grille, and the angel eyes, it will look alot better just like that :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

that'd make a nice project car :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

I just got the front bumper for it because i got the car without one. I'm looking for a 98 sentra grill for cheap, but no luck, $40 plus for shipping, nah, halos should be comming soon though


----------

